# Top 10 Favorite Movies Thread



## Majinsaga (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I know, this type of thread has probably done over a million times, but would rather not bump a fossil. What are your top 10 movies of all time? In order if you can:

1. *Stalker *(1979) 




2. *Ghost In The Shell* (1995)



3. *El Topo* (1970)



4.* A Clockwork Orange *(1971)



5. *Heavy Traffic *(1973)



6 *Akira *(1989)



7. *Pulp Fiction* (1994)



8. *Terminator *(1984)



9.* District 9* (2009)



10.* The Warriors* (1979)




Honorable mentions:

*Metropolis *(2001 & 1927)

*Princess Mononoke *(1997)

*Spirited Away* (2001)

*The Dark Knight* (2008)

*Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm* (1993)

*Alexander Nevsky *(1938)

*Fight Club* (1999)
*
Wall-E *(2008)

*Up* (2009)

*Irreversible *(2002)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Jul 29, 2013)

I can only comment on the movies I've seen.  Also, this thread has been done many times before, but it never gets old, so I hope to start a brand new discussion.  Ridicule likely incoming:

Stalker, El Topo, and Heavy Traffic: I haven't seen, so can't comment.

I can definitely get behind A Clockwork Orange, Pulp Fiction, and District 9, Pulp Fiction especially.  I think the Warriors is a bit out of place on your list.  The other films I can at least see being on a top 10 list, if you were a big fan of sci-fi or anime, or anime sci-fi, as the case may be.  The Warriors, though?  It's a good movie, but it's not a great movie.

Can't for the life of me see how you can rank Spirited Away or Princess Mononoke underneath the Warriors, or even Akira or Ghost in the Shell.  Personal preference, I guess, but those two Gigli films are probably the best animated films of all time, in my opinion.  The Dark Knight, too.  Should definitely be higher on the list.  I think Wall-E is a fucking piece of trash film.  Too fucking liberal for my tastes.  Too much of that bullshit about mankind being fat, lazy, stupid, and irresponsible, and that the planet is destined to be destroyed.  How am I going to sit through a film and feel good about myself after a message like that?

My list:
1.  Empire Strikes Back
Best Star Wars film.  Such a dark movie, too.  Ends on a downer.  Begins on a downer.  Just an amazing way to do a trilogy, with the second movie being so bleak.  Also Yoda, and the big Darth Vader is Luke's father thing, which is obvious now, but was a big surprise back then.  Fantastic.

2.  Fellowship of the Ring
Best LotR film.  Had great characters, great concept, and a masterpiece of modern film-making technique.  Fight scenes weren't fucking retarded as fuck yet (looking at you, Legolas).  Everything was so novel.  Most accurate portrayal of the events in the book.  A great film. 

3.  Black Swan
Darren Aronofsky is a genius director.  Natalie Portman lesbian sex scene?  Yes, please.

4.  Amadeus
Holy fuck!  Fucking fantastic!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ciFTP_KRy4[/YOUTUBE]

5.  Leon: The Professional
The movie that made me fall in love with Natalie Portman.  And Jean Reno was a fucking badass.  Want there to be a sequel so fucking bad.  

6.  Princess Mononoke
This edges out Spirited Away because I'm a fan of the stronger fantasy elements present in this movie.

7.  The Return of the King
This movie has some problems, but the heart of the film is very strong.  Plus, the epic battle scenes are fantastic.  I'm a huge fan of Tolkien, which justifies two of the films being in my top 10.

8.  SLC Punk!
I think this film is highly underrated.  I independently watched and enjoyed this film around the same time I started listening to the Descendents, not knowing the connection between the two.  Looking forward to the sequel coming out next year.

9.  The Man Who Knew Too Little
A Bill Murray comedy riot.  Another often overlooked film.  While there are films with funnier moments, no other comedy delivers so consistently as this managed to throughout.

10.  Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal
Largely considered the best anime of all time.  At least as of like five years ago.

Some controversial choices, sure, but certainly no cop out choices, either, unless you consider LotR a bit too mainstream to consider in a discussion of top 10 movies.  I don't.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 29, 2013)

This is hard to say, but Pulp Fiction is probably my favorite.

*EDIT*

1.	Pulp Fiction
2.	The Lion King
3.	Pinocchio
4.	Spirited Away
5.	Casablanca
6.	The Dark Knight
7.	The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
8.	Back to the Future Trilogy
9.	The Godfather Trilogy
10.	South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut

Honorable Mentions

Mother (1996) and Babel

Not necessarily in that order.

*EDIT*

Except for Pulp Fiction. That ones my favorite.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2013)

RoboCop [1987]
War Witch
To Sir, With Love
2001: A Space Odyssey
Paths of Glory
District 9
A Raisin in the Sun
Predator [1987]
Princess Mononoke
Terminator II


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

1). Donnie Darko



2). Lion King



3). Forest Gump



4). Kung Fu Hustle



5). Shaolin Soccer



6). Iron Man I



7). Home Alone I



8). Doraemon: Nobita's Dinosaur



9). 5Ds Bond Beyond Time



10). A Chinese Odyssy: Pandora's Box



Other great films:

11). Mulan

12). A World Without Thieves

13). The New Police Story

14). Warm Bodies

15). WWZ


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2013)

Just for condensation sake I'll leave out the big franchises like Star Wars, Fast & the Furious,Lord of The Rings, the MCU, and James Bond etc. just because I consider those my guilty pleasures rather than my favorite movies.

In no particular order.

1. Tombstone
2. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
3. Dazed and Confused
4. Dollars trilogy 
5. Pulp Fiction
6. Gangs of New York
7. Casino
8. Back to the Future Trilogy
9. The Warriors
10. Ocean's Trilogy

The ten movies above and their sequels are without a doubt my favorite movies, I can watch them each from start to finish when I put them in my DvD player or every time they come on.

Honorable mentions : Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.  Fight Club,Goodfellas, Crows Zero 1 & 2, Snatch,Four Rooms , Reservoir Dogs, The Departed, Sleepers, Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid, The Wild Bunch, Young Guns 1 & 2, Menace 2 Society, Boyz In the Hood, Miller's Crossing, Once Upon a time in the West, Silverado and Django Unchained.


Also, anything with Gary Oldman tends to be an awesome movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Can only list 9.

1. Let the Right One In

The rest, in alphabetical order:
- Amelie
- From Beijing with Love
- Funny Face
- Iron Monkey
- Mr. Nobody
- Perfect Blue
- Persona
- The Seventh Continent


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 29, 2013)

Do I really have to pick between 10?  Ths is gonna be hard.

This is in no order.

1. Iron Man III 


fuehgehgh this movie, so many interesting developments and I loved Tony's character arc and how he felt he needed to be in the Iron Man suit to feel safe and the theme of his identity, and PENNY. I was not expecting that. I also liked the plot twist where the assuming terrorist villain turned out to be a fraud and the real villain was *spoiler* Aldrich. I also liked the final battle scene with the multiple iron man suits. That was very well done.

2. Akira 

This has always been one of my favorites despite the rather  scenes. The themes in the movies are also what made me like it so much. That no human can be good if they have so much power in their grasp. 

3. Princess Mononoke

Anything from Miyazaki is amazing, but this one takes the cake. I liked it's themes and how the line between good and evil is blurred, and the music is just gorgeous. 

4. Spirited Away

lol I lied, this one takes the cake too. The world Miyazaki displayed here was so interesting and exotic.

4. How To Drain Your Dragon 

5. All Lord of The Rings movies 

6. The Dark Knight 

the best in Nolan's batman trilogy, in my opinion. Because of the joker and the plot-twists that took place in the movie. And Christian Bale...yummy. 

7. Black Swan

All of Aronofsky's movies I've seen (The Wrestler, Requiem for a Dream) always talk about human suffering. But this one I liked the most because people (especially in industires in performing arts and music) always try to be perfect and be the best, and how that takes a toll on their self-identity (and in this movie's case, sanity) 

8. Inception 

I had to rewatch it a few times to get what was going on, but I liked how Nolan explored the human subconscious with this film.

9. The Phantom of the Opera (2004)

As much as I don't like Gerard Butler as the Phantom, the visuals were stunning and I just love the story.

10. Beauty and The Beast

It's a typical princess disney story but I love the music, and it's just so charming.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 29, 2013)

Independence Day
Demolition Man
Cliffhanger
Sixth Sense
Dodgeball
Anchorman
Longest Yard
White Chicks
Waterboy
Simpsons Movie


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2013)

serenity
Rent
Lion King
Harry Potter and the sorcerers stone
day after tomorrow
avengers
first class
dark knight
HP and the death hallows pt 2
part 1
Fellowship of the ring
recess the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Aliens
Jurassic Park
Starship Troopers
Terminator 2
Men in Black
Antz
Fido
A Clockwork Orange
The Matrix
Watchmen

I must have seen the first 3 more than 20 times, especially JP which I think I've seen over 30 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 30, 2013)

1. Return of the King
2. Fellowship of the Ring
3. Two Towers
4. Goodfellas
5. Let the right one in
6. Starship troopers
7. There Will be Blood
8. A clockwork Orange
9. Dark Knight
10. The Hobbit
11. Jurassic Park
Honorable mentions;

This is the end, Avengers, The Godfather, Legend of the Drunken Master, Rush hour,Forest Gump, Big Fish and like 50 others that im probably forgetting right now


----------



## Sassy (Aug 2, 2013)

The Outsiders
Red Dawn (old one)
Young Guns
Orphan 
Fast & Furious 
Fast Five
Despicable Me
Treasure Planet
The Lion King  
She's the Man


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 2, 2013)

Star Wars
Peewee's Big Adventure
The Evil Dead
Better off Dead
Night of the Living Dead
Big Trouble in Little China
Escape from New York
X-Men
Wrath of Khan
The Sixth Sense


----------



## Gin (Aug 3, 2013)

*1.* No Country For Old Men
*2.* There Will Be Blood
*3.* The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
*4.* Argo
*5.* Silver Linings Playbook
*6.* O Brother Where Art Thou
*7.* Leon
*8.* Pulp Fiction
*9.* The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
*10.* Inception


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 3, 2013)

Snatch.
Death at a Funeral (the real UK one)
The Shawshank Redemption
Inception
21
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
Ocean's Eleven
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Rounders

no particular order, but Snatch being the favourite


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 3, 2013)

titanic
inglourious basterds
django unchained
silver linings playbook
indochine
the parent trap
star wars series
memoirs of a geisha
the pianist
avengers



puncture, letters from iwo jima, midnight in paris, prometheus, xmen first class, nolan batman series, shangai noon, all get honorable mentions.

and there may be more that im forgetting about lol.


i know avengers aint exactly a great movie, but leaving the movie theatre feeling like a super hero.. like you want to be a super hero...like this world could have super heroes.. that was an incredible feeling that i will never forget. and  for a movie to give me that feeling at this age, is just incredible. i was like a little kid in a picturesque christmas.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 3, 2013)

_Favorite_ films? This is gonna be tough. I guess I'll rank them by score.


Pulp Fiction
Carlitos Way
Before Sunrise, Before Sunset, (Haven't seen the 3rd one yet)
Toy Story Trilogy
Back to the Future Trilogy
Leon: The Professional
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Get Shorty
A Goofy Movie
Sherlock Holmes (2009)

*Honorable Mentions:*

Django Unchained - I love it, but lets see if it stands the test of time and I still like it this time next year.
Sonic The Hedgehog: The Movie - Childhood fav, even if the dub is bad. Its hilarious.
The Dark Knight Trilogy - Yes, even RISES. It sucks but Tom Hardy's Bane will live forever.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread makes me want to watch more movies. I've been a little light on movie watching this year. Anyways, my current list goes as follows:

1. _(500) Days of Summer_


2. _Cidade De Deus_


3. _Hard Candy_


Above all other films, those three have given me the most wonderful cinematic experiences. (500) Days made me adore Levitt, Deschanel and the rest of the lovely cast. Cidade De Deus was jarringly beautiful whilst Hard Candy was quite harrowing.The other seven to finish the list, in no particular order:

Amelie
The Dark Knight
The Fellowship of the Ring
The God Father
A New Hope
Saving Private Ryan
Toy Story 3


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

1. *Donnie Darko*_(2001)_
2. *Psycho*_(1960)_
3. *2001: A Space Odyssey*_(1968)_
4. *Fight Club*_(1999)_
5. *Le Samourai*_(1967)_
6. *Seven Samurai*_(1954)_
7. *Mulholland Dr.*_(2001)_
8. *Spirited Away*_(2001)_
9. *The Matrix*_(1999)_
10. *Watchmen*_(2009)_


----------



## Iruel (Aug 3, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> *9). 5Ds Bond Beyond Time*



you better mean the original, the dub was awful 

and:
Pulp Fiction
Burn After Reading
Trainspotting
Snatch
Donnie Darko
Reservoir Dogs
A Clockwork Orange
Alien 3
The Empire Strikes Back
Django


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

This is one those threads we do every couple of months.  But there is usually some surprising news to be had.  Last time I was fucking stunned to see that V for Vendetta is Stunna's favorite film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 3, 2013)

someone in here picked a yugioh movie ;o


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> someone in here picked a yugioh movie ;o



NF keeping it classy


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

What are you talking about, Rukia?

These threads are never surprising.

Except for the Yu-Gi-Oh!. That was surprising.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 4, 2013)

Utakata said:


> you better mean the original, the dub was awful



Why of course. Dubbed sucked ...





Violent By Design said:


> someone in here picked a yugioh movie ;o





Stunna said:


> Except for the Yu-Gi-Oh!. That was surprising.



Don't judge unless you've watched it. I'm a competitive player and I enjoy the crossover movie. Is that weird? :/


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't mind them. They are just being a bunch of elitist A-holes.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2013)

> I'm a competitive player and I enjoy the crossover movie. Is that weird? :/



That you're a competitive player?  Yeah, kinda.  What are you, 12?



> Don't mind them. They are just being a bunch of elitist A-holes.



Some movies are better than other movies.  This is a fact.  Just like some music is better than other music.  

Donnie Darko is incredibly overrated.  It's a good film, but it doesn't make enough sense at the end for the movie to be propelled into a higher spot.

(500) Days of Summer is mediocre at best, and is only hyped up by hipster trash.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Don't judge unless you've watched it. I'm a competitive player and I enjoy the crossover movie. Is that weird? :/


Nah, you do you--who cares what we think.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> That you're a competitive player?  Yeah, kinda.  What are you, 12?



Ok. If I'm 12 for playing a game I'm good at, then fine.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> Some movies are better than other movies.  This is a fact.  Just like some music is better than other music.
> 
> Donnie Darko is incredibly overrated.  It's a good film, but it doesn't make enough sense at the end for the movie to be propelled into a higher spot.
> 
> (500) Days of Summer is mediocre at best, and is only hyped up by hipster trash.



You're not wrong, of course. I agree some films are just objectively better than others.

But when it comes to how much a person enjoys a film, there are other factors at play. For example, was he in the right mood for the movie? Was he tired when he watched it? Was there something in the film that he could relate to because of his personal experience?

So I won't jump to conclusion about a person's taste based on a film or two.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2013)

We could fill up dozens of pages debating this, and I don't really care to, but I disagree. One film cannot be objectively superior to another.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2013)

Not saying all films can be ranked objectively. But _some _films are universally accepted to be better than_ some _other films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> Some movies are better than other movies.  This is a fact.  Just like some music is better than other music.
> .


 This is just a fact, except I will use no facts to support my argument ! 



Linkofone said:


> Why of course. Dubbed sucked ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was a competitive player when it first came out and the movies still sucked, and when the anime came out those sucked, and I read the manga - they all sucked. What does being a competitive Yugioh player have to do with liking an anime that is loosely based on it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> This is just a fact, except I will use no facts to support my argument !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I couldn't resist 

The anime actually got me into the card game and made both experiences enjoyable but I was around 10 at the time. Looking back, the dubbed voiceovers are pretty hilarious.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Forrest Gump
2. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Man with No Name Trilogy
4. The Last Samurai
5. Star Wars Trilogy (Originals obviously)
6. The Dark Knight Trilogy
7. Saving Private Ryan
8. Dances with Wolves
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Inception

Some titles worth mentioning in no particular order: 
Full Metal Jacket
Jaws
300
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Kingdom of Heaven
Jurassic Park
Alien & Aliens
The Da Vinci Code
Angels & Demons
The Departed
Django Unchained
Unglorious Basterds
The Prestige


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Fight Club
2. Peaceful Warrior

everything worth listing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> We could fill up dozens of pages debating this, and I don't really care to, but I disagree. One film cannot be objectively superior to another.



The "Bile Fascination" trope aside, you'd have to be hardpressed to find a film that's worst than _The Room_ by Tommy Wiseau


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 7.  Night At the Museum
> *8.  I Am Legend*


Are you fucking kidding me?  Ennoea is going to be mad.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2013)

Freaking Rukia


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The "Bile Fascination" trope aside, you'd have to be hardpressed to find a film that's worst than _The Room_ by Tommy Wiseau



HahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Foolish mortal.

Have you not seen "Terror Toons", "Bloody Murder" or...well, 70% of the direct-to-DVD horror flicks out there? There are plenty of movies worse than "The Room" and most of them lack the amusement factor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> HahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Foolish mortal.
> 
> Have you not seen "Terror Toons", "Bloody Murder" or...well, 70% of the direct-to-DVD horror flicks out there? There are plenty of movies worse than "The Room" and most of them lack the amusement factor.



Really, I have yet to find any actor that's more annoying, irritating, and. . . well, all things bad than Tommy Wiseau in _The Room_.

To me, _The Room_ doesn't have any amusement at all. Somehow, with my brain 'turned off', I somehow feel utterly irritated. It's not 'SO BAD THAT IT CAN BE GOOD & LAUGHED AT' -- it's so utterly. . . 'that', that I can't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Kid (Aug 5, 2013)

In no order

Gladiator
Heat (1995)
Forrest Gump
The Godfather
Se7en
The Avengers
Troy
Warrior (2011)
Transformers (2007)
Batman Trilogy

Honorable mentions : Fast and the Furious Saga , Harry Potter Saga , Inception and more...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 5, 2013)

The Room is hilarious. How's your sex life?


----------



## John (Aug 7, 2013)

(Alphabetical Order)
01. Alien
02. Fight Club
03. Inception
04. Infernal Affairs I & II
05. Layer Cake
06. Memento
07. Terminator 2: Judgment Day
08. The Empire Strikes Back
09. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
10. The Matrix


----------



## StrawhatMeriel (Dec 20, 2013)

Prolly a bit late to post on this thread, but what the heck, I'd still give you my top ten.

- Fight Club
- Heat
- The Godfather 
- Life of Pi
- Ocean's Thirteen 
- Reality Bites(hehe ^^)
- Keeping The Faith
- POTC: Dead Man's Chest 
- Se7en
- Thor(Loki, ermahged!)


----------



## Lace (Dec 20, 2013)

In no particular order:

The Godfather
Silence of the lambs
Forest Gump
The Lion King
The Kings Speech
Princess Mononoke
North by Northwest
The Dark Knight
Lord of the Rings series
Saving Private Ryan

Honorable mentions:
Spirited Away and The Little Mermaid


Looks like there are a lot of se7en fans  I'll have to rewatch that movie, I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2013)

My list is always evolving. Sometimes as newer movies come out that I really like but haven't seen 100 times I feel like they are my "favorite" because they still offer a lot of entertainment while not being replayed so many times by me.

For example I have been going through all of the old Disney movies and Pixar and other animated movies to try and make a list of favorites just in the animated category. So far my favorite has been Aladdin. I also really like Wreck It Ralph. I think Aladdin is a better movie but if you were to ask which I would want to see it would be the latter because I haven't seen it as many times as Aladdin even though Aladdin would win out in a ratings battle. 

So I honestly think it is easier to make a 2 lists or maybe more depending on how far you think it should be broken down. And I also think those who try to make this an objective are competely full of shit and just can't handle seeing differing opinions than their own. You have some people who's main focus is visuals. So you could have a movie that looks fantastic but has no plot or good characters and it would still be one of their favorite films to look at. You can break even that down where people prefer different visuals to others. Going back to the animated thing you have styles like Disney and Pixar or the kind you see in movies like Frankenweenie or Coraline. 

So with all that said….I can't make a list lol. There are just too many movies to choose from. I prefer comedies over all other genres so even lesser comedies might make it over better movies in other genres.


----------



## Justice (Dec 21, 2013)

Fight Club
Snatch
Lock,Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill series
I Am Legend
Friday
The Lords of The Rings trilogy
The Incredebiles
I, Robot

No certain order, but Pulp Fiction, Snatch, and LSTSB are my top 3.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no idea what my legit top 10 is.  Off the top of my head.  These are ten films I watch every time they are on:

12 Angry Men
Robocop
Rear Window
Terminator
Se7en
Alien
2001: A Space Odyssey
Fantastic Voyage
Donnie Darko
The Shining


----------



## Bioness (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll just copy my list from this thread, with some few alterations.


1. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

2. Watchmen

3. (500) Days of Summer

4. Scary Movie
5. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
6. Amelie (Le Fabuleux Destin d'Am?lie Poulain)
7. Godzilla vs. Biollante
8. The Incredibles
9. Donnie Darko
10. Rent


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2013)

^^^ Arguably the worst top 10 list I've ever seen in my entire life.

'Scott Pilgrim VS. The World'? Are you serious with that shit? Die.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

Tetra on that A game.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 21, 2013)

My #1 would be at least 10 movies


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 21, 2013)

Tetra's back? Interesting.


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2013)

You can tell how hipster a person is by their fucking lists, and whether they think 500 Days of Summer is a mediocre film, or a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 21, 2013)

2001
Playtime
Citizen Kane
Mulholland Drive
8 1/2
Taxi Driver
Chungking Express
Stalker
Vertigo
Love Expossure
L Avventura


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay i am going to give this a shot. Like I said though, it changes all of the time depending on my mood. It is in no order


- Beverly Hills Cop trilogy (probably watched the 2nd one the most) greatest theme song ever…Come at me
- Star Trek
- Aladdin
- Kung Fu Panda
- My Cousin Vinny
- The Hurricane
- Remember the Titans
- National Treasure 
- Comedy 1 (Insert: 40 Year Old Virgin, Hangover, Crazy Stupid Love, Knocked Up, Mallrats, Take Me Home Tonight, Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back, Superbad etc…)
- Comedy 2 - see Comedy 1

And plenty of honorable mentions I don't feel like listing. This is just too damned hard.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> ^^^ Arguably the worst top 10 list I've ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> 'Scott Pilgrim VS. The World'? Are you serious with that shit? Die.



lol. This isn't "top ten greatest films of all time"; it is "your top 10 *favorite* movies of all time".

Nobody has any business telling others that something shouldn't be on their "favorite" list considering that it is completely subjective and people can favor a movie regardless of it being good or bad.

Anyways, while it wouldn't make my top 10; Scott Pilgrim was a great film.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

Agree with Tetra. Scott Pilgrim VS. The World sucks, guys.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 21, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Agree with Tetra. Scott Pilgrim VS. The World sucks, guys.



lol. No it doesn't. It stayed true to the comic and if you didn't like the comic then you obviously wouldn't like the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2013)

The comic sucked too.

Want to know why? Because it's shitty. It's a shitty comic book for shitty retarded people.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The comic sucked too.
> 
> Want to know why? Because it's shitty. It's a shitty comic book for shitty retarded people.



lol i'm not sure if you're being serious or not.


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2013)

12 Angry Men
Terminator
Alien
Seven Samurai
Thin Red Line
Robocop
The Matrix
Heat
Blade Runner
Rear Window/North by Northwest/Vertigo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2013)

Once Upon a Time in the West
Rocky
High Noon
Amadeus
The Apartment
Boyz n' the Hood
Princess Mononoke
Mary Poppins
Paprika
Ben-Hur

This is the list I'm feelin' right about now.


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> - Beverly Hills Cop trilogy (probably watched the 2nd one the most) greatest theme song ever…Come at me



Don't let anyone ever convince you otherwise, man. Greatest theme song indeed. I hope it plays at my funeral.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 22, 2013)

This is really hard. A top 30 list would have been easier.

The Fifth Element
The Prestige
Inception
Star Trek
The Avengers
The Matrix
Dodgeball
World War Z
Adventureland
Mean Girls


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't have a top 10. It changes all the time. Depends on my mood and how I am feeling and so on. Today the top 10 looks like this, in a couple of days a lot of those films will be changed with others. There's too many quality films to just pick 10.

1. Big Trouble in Little China
2. Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens
3. Seven Samurai
Onibaba
Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari
The Call of Cthulhu
Night of the Living Dead
Metropolis
Le samoura?
The Sword of Doom


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2013)

Detective said:


> 12 Angry Men
> Terminator
> Alien
> Seven Samurai
> ...


Detective.  Did you copy paste my list and use it as a template?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2013)

I am glad I'm not the only person that prefers the original Terminator.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 22, 2013)

JL : Flashpoint Paradox
The Dark Knight returns part 1 & 2.
Batman under the Red hood
Superman vs the Elite
JL: New frontier 
Cowboy Beebop the movie
Tropic Thunder
Tron & Tron Legacy
Who am I?
Robot Jox


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2013)

We've done this a few times anyway..

Brazil
Taxi Driver
2001
Terminator
Alien
Persona
La Strada
Three Colors Trilogy
Human Condition Trilogy
Through a Looking Glass Darkly

My list changes alot though


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2013)

Drive
Fight club
There will be blood
No country for old men
Old boy
Reservoir Dogs
Dredd
Gangster Squad
The Godfather
The Raid

Honorable mentions

Scott pilgrim
Gangs of new York
Seven deadly venoms
The good the bad and the ugly
Goodfellas
The quick and the dead


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Did you copy paste my list and use it as a template?





No but it looks like we share a few common interests. It's not in any particular order but I like that 12 Angry Men was the first thing you thought of too. Dat Synergy. 



Rukia said:


> I have no idea what my legit top 10 is.  Off the top of my head.  These are ten films I watch every time they are on:
> 
> *12 Angry Men*
> *Robocop*
> ...





			
				Detective said:
			
		

> *12 Angry Men*
> *Terminator*
> *Alien*
> Seven Samurai
> ...


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I am glad I'm not the only person that prefers the original Terminator.



Dat feeling as a child when you saw it for the first time. 

Don't get me wrong, T2 was good, but T1 was mind blowing in its own right. 

[YOUTUBE]68I3j2luW64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2013)

Good action movies are becoming harder and harder to find.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I am glad I'm not the only person that prefers the original Terminator.



Original Terminator is definitely the best. The second one is ridiculously hyped, and while it is alright, it felt somewhat more cookie cutter and the villain didn't really seem that threatening until the fight at the very end. Character development was better in the first one as well, since the second one devotes half its running time to the Cyberdine bombing.

Both are better than the sequels of course.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm done posting my top 10 list 

that shit is played out


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never posted, or tried to post a top 10. If a movie is good it remains in my memory as one I enjoyed, others are forgettable or just plain bad... I've no need to pursue useless shit like keeping a longass list of such things.


----------



## martryn (Dec 22, 2013)

I tell you guys, you should get on and use Criticker.  A great fucking resource for movies:


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

I view movies as overall the best single session of entertainment amid mass media. But in a place like America where the director's ass rides on box office rankings, and the movie conforms to public opinion as a result, few are true gems. I watch ones that sound decent when there isn't something more important to do. I'm not a rottentomatoes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like others are.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> We've done this a few times anyway..
> 
> Brazil
> Taxi Driver
> ...



Come on man, stop trolling. We all know your top ten:

Following
Memento
Insomnia
Batman Begins
The Prestige
The Dark Knight
Inception
The Dark Knight Rises
Interstellar (Nolan never disapoints, don't need to see it to know it's already top ten)
Nolan's next project


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2013)

Han Solo said:


> Come on man, stop trolling. We all know your top ten:
> 
> Following
> Memento
> ...



My elite skills of deduction are beginning to see the signs of a pattern here, Han.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 22, 2013)

Detective said:


> My elite skills of deduction are beginning to see the signs of a pattern here, Han.



Really? I hadn't noticed. 

Dat Detective.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 22, 2013)

The Brothers Bloom
Ocean's 13
Star Wars IV, V, VI
Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
The Right Stuff
The Avengers
Snatch
The Social Network

Brothers Bloom is my favorite and everything after that is in no particular order.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 22, 2013)

Terminator 2
Predator
Enter the Dragon
Snatch
The Matrix
The Avengers
Anchorman
Rocky 4
Inception
Aliens


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2013)

> Following
> Memento
> Insomnia
> Batman Begins
> ...



Dat GOAT list

Han knows what's up.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 22, 2013)

Detective said:


> Don't let anyone ever convince you otherwise, man. Greatest theme song indeed. I hope it plays at my funeral.



Have it as my ringtone and hear it daily. Shit gets me so hyped.


----------



## Kaido (Jan 17, 2014)

1. The Lion King
2. Toy Story
3. The Godfather
4. One Piece Baron Omatsuri
5. Django Unchained
6. The Nightmare Before Christmas
7. The Dark Knight Rises
8. 13 Assassins
9. The Avengers
10. Groundhog Day


----------



## pajamas (Jan 17, 2014)

No order

Goodfellas
Point Break
Into The Wild
Pain and Gain
Inglorious Basterds
Dazed and Confused
Shawshank Redemption
American History X
Warrior
Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Are the people posting TDKR just trolling or something...?


----------



## pajamas (Jan 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Are the people posting TDKR just trolling or something...?



STOP LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

pajamas said:


> STOP LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE



But it's such a fucking horrible movie.
I can't even understand why somebody would like it, let alone put it as one of their top 10 of all time.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> But it's such a fucking horrible movie.
> I can't even understand why somebody would like it, let alone put it as one of their top 10 of all time.


Because I want to fuck the shit out of Tom Hardy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2014)

not to be on the same side of anything as nensense, but if that's it, you can swap it for bronson


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> But it's such a fucking horrible movie.
> I can't even understand* why somebody would like it*, let alone put it as one of their top 10 of all time.



RLM liked it, and you seem to be constantly saying how much you agree with them on almost every film except for Pacific Rim


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> RLM liked it, and you seem to be constantly saying how much you agree with them on almost every film except for Pacific Rim



No they fucking didn't. They made fun of it for having such poor writing and being so full of plotholes.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 17, 2014)

Harakiri
La Strada
Le Haine
Umberto D.
Throne of Blood
Amadeus
Through a Looking Glass Darkly
Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? 
The Godfather
Spirited Away


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

the Virginia Woolfe pick is so out of left field to me for some reason


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 17, 2014)

In No Particular Order

2001
Delicatessen
Amadeus
Wild Strawberries
Goodfellas
Fight Club
Throne of Blood
There Will Be Blood
I Was Born, But....
Once Upon A Time in America


----------



## Khyle (Jan 22, 2014)

Pulp Fiction
The Empire Strikes Back
The Return of the King
The Shawshank Redemption
Million Dollar Baby
Se7en
American History X
Gran Torino
Reservoir Dogs
Blade Runner


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2014)

My very atypical list:

Ocean's Eleven
Invictus
The Godfather
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Independence Day
Inside Man
Star Trek (The 2009 reboot)
Enchanted
Grave of the Fireflies
Jiro Dreams of Sushi (A documentary)

I feel that I don't have to justify any of them except Enchanted, and it is because I am obsessed with Amy Adams.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 18, 2015)

In no particular order.

End of Evangelion
Gattaca
Cidade de Deus (City of God)
Dark City
Kokuhaku (Confessions)
A Clockwork Orange
Vozvrashcheniye (The Return)
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
Mulholland Drive
L?on: The Professional

*Honorable Mentions:* American History X, Trainspotting,  Back to the Future, Taxi Driver, etc.


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2015)

my top 10 (as of now, some of these change depending on my mood)

Princess Mononoke
Groundhog Day
Terminator 2
Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
Lion King
Blade Runner
The Mummy (idgaf I fucking love this movie)
Skyfall
Prince of Egypt
Evil Dead 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Lee-Sensei said:


> The Room is hilarious. How's your sex life?



Oh, hi Mark!

----

Gotta say, I can't envision narrowing down favorites to just 10. I'll try, but it's near impossible. For now, I know of 3 movies that have been pleasant viewings for as long as I can remember.

1. The Crow

2. Akira

3. Ninja Scrolls

My taste have changed, but I think those 3 will always spark something in me regardless.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2015)

Current Top 10

Django Unchained
Boogie Nights
Inglorious Basterds
Zodiac
No Country for Old Men
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Spirited Away
Pulp Fiction
Shutter Island
Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Stringer (Mar 30, 2015)

As it stands right now my faves are as follow

_War Witch
The Thing
A Raisin in the Sun
RoboCop (1987)
Life Is Beautiful
2001: A Space Odyssey
Limitless
No Country For Old Men
Princess Mononoke
Le Gendarme de St. Tropez_




All movies I literally never grow tired of watching.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 5, 2015)

die hard
man on fire
book of eli
Evangelion 1.0 / 2.0
kung fu panda 1 dan 2
lord of war
the mummy
saving private ryan
gladiator

i can't rate movie but that movie I can watch over and over


----------



## Violence (Apr 19, 2015)

Interstellar
Unbroken
Horns
47 Ronin
Big Eyes
Swenney Todd
Warm Bodies
Constantine
Taken 1, 2 and 3
Upside Down


----------



## Delicious (Apr 19, 2015)

Pulp Fiction
Godfather
Clockwork Orange
Ghost in the Shell
Birdman
Lord of the Rings
Snatch
Good Bad Ugly
Her
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

The Silence of the Lambs
The Shawshank Redemption
Dances with Wolves
L?on
Apocalypto
Oldboy
Toy Story 3
Perfume: The Story of a Murderer
LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring
Amelie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

As I watch films both new and old-- my favorites change often. This is my list so far:

Aliens
Star Wars: A new  hope
The Dark Knight
Fight club
Kill Bill vol 1
The Departed
The Godfather
Terminator 2
Toys Story 3
Matrix


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> As I watch films both new and old-- my favorites change often. This is my list so far;
> 
> Aliens
> Star Wars: A new  hope
> ...



ANH over TESB? gesy why


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

oh, these are in no order lol 

Edit: I felt ANH had more heart than TESB even though I agree it's the better film.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2015)

2001: A Space Odyssey
Spirited Away
The Mirror
The Tree of Life
Princess Mononoke
Apocalypse Now
Harakiri
The Seventh Seal
The Good,the Bad and the Ugly
Mulholland Drive
Taxi Driver
End of Evangelion
Dr. Strangelove
The Shining
Pulp Fiction
The Godfather Part II
There Will be Blood
A Separation


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

lrn2count.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2015)

Cut off the last 8 films then


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

that cuts out end of evangelion

thank god


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that cuts out end of evangelion
> 
> thank god


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

End of Eva is great


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2015)

Some changes to my list from several years ago. 

1.  Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
2.  Inception
3.  The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
4.  Amadeus
5.  Leon: The Professional
6.  A Fistful of Dollars
7.  Princess Mononoke
8.  Seven Samurai
9.  Three Colors: Blue (or Trois couleurs: Bleu)
10. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2015)

1)2001: A Space Odyssey
2)Spirited Away
3)The Mirror
4)The Tree of Life
5)Princess Mononoke
6)Apocalypse Now
7)Harakiri
8)Andrei Rublev
9)The Seventh Seal
10)The Good,the Bad and the Ugly

Made a change.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Jul 23, 2015)

The Dark Knight (2008)
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
Inception (2010)
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002)
The Avengers (2012)
Interstellar (2014)
Spirited Away (2001)
The Intouchables (2011)
The Departed (2006)


----------



## leaf29319319 (Aug 2, 2015)

Tampopo
The Fall
Koyaanisqatsi
Armageddon
The Hobbit: The five Armies
Howl's moving Castle
Digimon the Movie
Godfellas
Kill Bill 1
Kill Bill 2


----------



## nundo (Aug 5, 2015)

Fight Club
Drive
Kill Bill 1
Pulp Fiction
Inception
Don Jon
Snabba Cash
Interstellar
The Matrix
Mad Max (2015)


----------



## PyroJack (Aug 10, 2015)

It's SO difficult to actually think of my top 10, cause lots of films are worth putting in that list. But here's mine:

1) Forrest Gump
2) Gone Girl
3) The Social Network
4) Argo
5) Ratatouille
6) Inception
7) Silver Linings Playbook
8) Mystic River
9) Into the WIld
10) Up


----------



## Polaris (Aug 11, 2015)

(In no particular order)
1. According To Greta 
2. The Life Before Her Eyes
3. About Alex
4. Disturbia
5. Gone Girl 
6. The Circle
7. My Sister's Keeper
8. Jack-In-The-Box
9. Taken
10. Girl Interrupted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have no idea what my legit top 10 is.  Off the top of my head.  These are ten films I watch every time they are on:
> 
> 12 Angry Men
> Robocop
> ...


Respectable.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Lee-Sensei said:


> This is hard to say, but Pulp Fiction is probably my favorite.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



I really like your choice of movies. Few movies in this list are mine favorite too.


----------



## MisterHannibal (Sep 27, 2015)

It's going to be hard for me to decide but I'd say those are my favourites:

1. The Silence of The Lambs
2. Forrest Gump
3. The Green Mile
4. Red Dragon
5. Princess Mononoke
6. Jurassic Park I
7. The Hobbit - The Desolation of Smaug
8. Spirited Away
9. Bruce Almighty
10. The Dark Knight


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 7, 2015)

Probably the hardest question of all time!  Off the top of my head and In no particular order they are..

The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
The Matrix (1999)
Legends of the Fall (1994)
Braveheart (1995)
Casino (1995)
Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
Django Unchained (2012)
Lawless (2012)
The Book of Eli (2010)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

My top 10 has changed.

Robocop
Predator
Donnie Darko
12 Angry Men
The Matrix
Alien
Die Hard
The Shining
Zodiac
American Psycho


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

harry potter sorcerer's stone
harry potter goblet of fire
harry potter deathly hallows part 2
iron man 3
mission impossible 5
jurssic world
inside out
fast and furious 7
Back to the Future Trilogy
Leon: The Professional


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

EllissonWatson said:


> harry potter sorcerer's stone
> harry potter goblet of fire
> harry potter deathly hallows part 2
> iron man 3
> ...


 



P.S. Ive been recently thinking that Gladiator is a supremely epic movie and might make my top3


----------



## AbimeDeTenebres (Nov 1, 2015)

it's simply impossible for me to craft a top 10 list. unless of course if i were to go by year.


----------



## Gin (Nov 1, 2015)

no country for old men
pulp fiction
there will be blood
argo
silver linings playbook
hotarubi no mori e
the girl with the dragon tattoo
leon
the good the bad and the ugly
gone girl


----------



## Zeno (Nov 2, 2015)

no order except possibly no. 1-3

no country for old men
the good, the bad, and the ugly
dirty harry
lord of the rings: fellowship of the ring
silence of the lambs
inception
pulp fiction
roma
django unchained
american hustle


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

A Clockwork Orange
Rocky Balboa
Casablanca 
Gone with the Wind 
The godfather
Lion King 
Vanilla Sky


----------



## Beastly (Dec 23, 2015)

No particular order:

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Jumanji
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Spiderman 2
The Breakfast Club
Animal House
Jurassic Park
Predator
Titanic
Shutter Island


----------



## martryn (Dec 23, 2015)

My list has changed over the last two years, so I'll repost a list. 

1. Empire Strikes Back, obviously.  Best Star Wars film of all time is also the greatest film ever made. 

2-3. TIED LotR: Fellowship and RotK.  The two best films in that franchise.  Two Towers was great, but definitely worse than these two masterpieces. 

4.  Inception.  Christopher Nolan is one of the greatest directors of all time, and this is his best film to date.

5. Seven Samurai.  Classic.  Often imitated.  

6.  Amadeus. 

7.  Three Colors: Blue or Trois couleurs: Bleu.  Great French film starring Juliette Binoche.  I haven't seen the other two films in the trilogy, but they're all standalone, and this one is fantastic.  

8.  Leon or The Professional, introducing me to Natalie Portman and a lifelong love affair. 

9.  A Fistful of Dollars.  Greatest Western of all time, but just barely ahead of the other two films in the dollars trilogy. 

10.  Princess Mononoke with some anime represent.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 24, 2015)

Never made a list here so here it is. In no order:
Tron (1982)
Star Wars ANH
Star Wars ESB
Star Wars TFA
Spirited Away
Last Starfighter
Dark Crystal
Labyrinth (1986 by Jim Henson)
Neverending Story (just the first one)
Star Trek the Wrath of Khan (the 1982 version, not the shit remake JJ did a few years ago)

Star Wars RotJ was OK but didn't like Ewoks so it never made the list.

Yeah I am old! Most of the movies I liked were 80's and mostly done without computers. (Tron and Last Starfighter were both the first major movies done with CGI effect)


----------



## Sparrow (May 29, 2016)

Super difficult to narrow down to a top 10, but I'll try, though I'm sure I'll leave something out since I'm just going off of the top of my head. Also, not in any particular order.


*Stalker *-_ Andrei Tarkovsky, 1979
_
*There Will be Blood *- _Paul Thomas Anderson, 2007_
*
The Assassination of Jessie James by the Coward Robert Ford *- _Andrew Dominik, 2007_
*
Come and See *- _Elem Klimov, 1985_
*
Das Boot *-_ Wolfgang Petersen, 1981_
*
Dead Man *- _Jim Jarmusch, 1995_
*
Henry V *- Kenneth Branagh, 1989
*
Andrei Rublev *- _Andrei Tarkovsky, 1966_
*
2001: A Space Odyssey *- _Stanley Kubrick, 1968_
*
Ran *- _Akira Kurosawa, 1985_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rain (Jun 1, 2016)

martryn said:


> My list has changed over the last two years, so I'll repost a list.
> 
> 1. Empire Strikes Back, obviously.  Best Star Wars film of all time is also the greatest film ever made.
> 
> ...



How can you have shite like Star Wars and Inception as your favs when you've seen masterpieces like Bleu. Also watch Rouge, it is on the same level, if not slightly better

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## martryn (Jun 1, 2016)

How can I have shite like.... Empire Strikes Back?  The fuck are you talking about?  Empire was the greatest movie of all time, bar none.  It fucking defined my childhood.  Where is your amazing list of enlightening films?  Is it full of Ingrid Bergman and fucking Tarkovsky?  I'm not seeing Bleu on anyone else's list.  At least I'm acknowledging it from the literal thousands of films I've seen.


----------



## Rain (Jun 1, 2016)

martryn said:


> How can I have shite like.... Empire Strikes Back?  The fuck are you talking about?  Empire was the greatest movie of all time, bar none.  It fucking defined my childhood.  Where is your amazing list of enlightening films?  Is it full of Ingrid Bergman and fucking Tarkovsky?  I'm not seeing Bleu on anyone else's list.  At least I'm acknowledging it from the literal thousands of films I've seen.



"it defined my childhood" - this clouds your judgement mate, it's not that good.

Since you ask where's my list, here's something of top off my head:

(unordered)

Citizen Kane (Orson Welles)
Vertigo (Alfred Hitchcock)
The Shining(Stanley Kubrick)
Come and See (Elim Klimov) - wouldn't remember this  if Sparrow didn't mention it in his list.
Stalker (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Blade Runner (Ridley Scott)
The Godfather (Francis Coppola)
Mulholland drive (David Lynch)
Bicycle Thieves (Vittorio de Sica)
Novecento (Bernardo Bertolucci)
The Conformist (Bernrado Bertolucci)
Taxi Driver (Martin Scorsese)
The Best of Youth (Marco Tullio Giordana)
Three Colors: Red & Blue (Krzysztof Kieslowski)

See, only one from Tarkovsky and no Bergman at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## martryn (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, hipster alert.

No one can like Stalker.  That movie is terrible.  There are scenes that are literally several minutes long of the actors just staring off into space around a ditch.  Nothing in that movie makes any sense.  "Oh, but it's art!"  So is my kid's finger painting.  If you're going to list Tarkovsky, at least let it be Solaris, where at least there's a point to it all.

Empire Strikes Back is largely considered one of the greatest movies of all time.  I am far from being alone in that opinion.  Criticizing that choice is pure ridiculousness when you turn around and let me get away with two Lord of the Rings films (much more flawed).

You want to know a film that's not very good?  Citizen Kane.  Oh, sure, it's a classic of the cinema, but it's hardly a good film by any standard of today.  And Mulholland Drive?  I'm a fan of David Lynch, but Mulholland Drive completely loses any sense at the lesbian sex scene.  

There is nothing wrong with Inception.  It did everything it needed to, executed perfectly.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 2, 2016)

martryn said:


> Yeah, hipster alert.
> 
> No one can like Stalker.  That movie is terrible.  There are scenes that are literally several minutes long of the actors just staring off into space around a ditch.  Nothing in that movie makes any sense.  "Oh, but it's art!"  So is my kid's finger painting.  If you're going to list Tarkovsky, at least let it be Solaris, where at least there's a point to it.


Not sure if you're trolling, lack taste in cinema or are just being contrarian because you personally dislike Stalker.

Stalker is arguably the best movie ever made, certainly a top 10. The cinematography alone is head and shoulders above 99% of most movies. I get that it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it's a great movie. And Solaris, while also great, isn't even Tarkovsky's second or third best film. I would not only rank Stalker and Andrei Rublev above it, but The Mirror and possibly Ivan's Childhood. And Solaris is a damn good film. But it's not really that much better than, say, The Sacrifice or Nostalghia. Tarkovsky is, in my opinion, the single greatest filmmaker that has lived. And all of his films are pretty much on another level. It's okay if you didn't like Stalker or get it, but to say it's bad as if that's some objective fact and that anyone that likes it is a hipster is a weak argument and childish nonsense.



> You want to know a film that's not very good? Citizen Kane.


This is also a pretty silly thing to say. Not only was Citizen Kane revolutionary in terms of filmmaking, the lighting and photography in it still holds up with some of the best made today. The acting is also pretty damn good and the makeup work is better than most modern movies in many ways. It's doesn't top "best films of all-time" lists so often for no reason. Though I wouldn't put it in my personal top ten, to say it's not good (presumably you mean not good at all) is as objectively wrong as you can be in a subjective medium like art.

Don't get me wrong, I can see why people wouldn't enjoy the story, but to say it's just _bad _is showing either a lack of understanding of the filmmaking process and how impressive many of the shots were in the film or simplifying whether a film is good or not based entirely on how you feel about the storyline while ignoring the technical achievements, acting, directing, etc... And Citizen Kane is actually a pretty good script too, it's just one of those movies where everyone knows the ending even if they haven't seen it.

I suppose there's just a heavy disagreement here in term of what makes a film good or bad. And I want to add that my disagreement with you here isn't meant to come off as elitist or rude. If it does, I apologize for that.

I do actually agree with you that Empire is a pretty good film (best of of the series, easily) though and, Star Wars (the OT, obviously), is still a marvel for its time in use of practical effects, matte paintings and models to create a distinct world and look while also successfully setting up one of the most unique fictional universes and successful film franchises out there. It also succeeds in making some of the most iconic film characters in the history of the medium and is really probably the first to do so in a Science-Fantasy movie. The acting was occassionally spotty (mostly with Luke, but he improved), but characters like Han Solo, Luke Skywalker, Boba Fett and Darth Vader are essentially ubiquitous in pop culture and nearly the definition of iconic characters in film and essentially known by everyone eveywhere. That is certainly something and an impressive achievement.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2016)

1. American sniper
2. Lone survivor
3. Dark knight rises 
4. Wer 
5. Project x
6. Halloween franchise
7. Silver lining play book
8 . paranormal activity franchise
9. Krampus
10. Freaks of nature


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2016)

Sparrow said:


> Stalker is arguably the best movie ever made, certainly a top 10. The cinematography alone is head and shoulders above 99% of most movies. I get that it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it's a great movie. And Solaris, while also great, isn't even Tarkovsky's second or third best film. I would not only rank Stalker and Andrei Rublev above it, but The Mirror and possibly Ivan's Childhood. And Solaris is a damn good film. But it's not really that much better than, say, The Sacrifice or Nostalghia. Tarkovsky is, in my opinion, the single greatest filmmaker that has lived. And all of his films are pretty much on another level. It's okay if you didn't like Stalker or get it, but to say it's bad as if that's some objective fact and that anyone that likes it is a hipster is a weak argument and childish nonsense.



I feel like Tarkovsky doesn't make movies to entertain, but to pursue art.  Stalker had a flimsy plot that could have been told in a half hour Twilight Zone episode.  It's close to a 3-hour movie, with most of it being spent watching three men sit around in silence.  I don't give a shit how great the cinematography is, the movie is boring.  If he spent more time exploring the men's motivations, maybe.  The Zone isn't even interesting.  It feels like it was shot in an abandoned lot.  There's lot's of "dangers", but none of them are substantiated.  And then the ending doesn't even make sense.  After watching this I thought I'd read Roadside Picnic to clear some things up, but I got even more confused.  

If you take a film, and you show a group of 10 random people on the streets, and it's likely none of them thought it was any good, then it's likely not very good.  If the movie can only be enjoyed by artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and critics and those looking at the technical aspects of production, then it fails to pass a certain test.

Bergman's Winter Light has better cinematography, and at least that film made sense and wasn't even 90 minutes long.  The English Patient had better cinematography, was about the same length, made sense, had better characterization, etc and no one is claiming it's a top ten film of all time.

Tarkovsky is highly overrated.

And Citizen Kane is a good film, but I think people are praising it too much for the technical achievements of the time, and not basing a rating on how it compares now.  



LAZLOLAZZING said:


> 1. American sniper
> 2. Lone survivor
> 3. Dark knight rises
> 4. Wer
> ...



And if you're giving me shit for placing Empire #1 on my list, what the fuck is this?  I get a free pass, but this guy doesn't?  Is it because he's an obvious troll?


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2016)

martryn said:


> I feel like Tarkovsky doesn't make movies to entertain, but to pursue art.  Stalker had a flimsy plot that could have been told in a half hour Twilight Zone episode.  It's close to a 3-hour movie, with most of it being spent watching three men sit around in silence.  I don't give a shit how great the cinematography is, the movie is boring.  If he spent more time exploring the men's motivations, maybe.  The Zone isn't even interesting.  It feels like it was shot in an abandoned lot.  There's lot's of "dangers", but none of them are substantiated.  And then the ending doesn't even make sense.  After watching this I thought I'd read Roadside Picnic to clear some things up, but I got even more confused.
> 
> If you take a film, and you show a group of 10 random people on the streets, and it's likely none of them thought it was any good, then it's likely not very good.  If the movie can only be enjoyed by artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and critics and those looking at the technical aspects of production, then it fails to pass a certain test.
> 
> ...



Lol wow I wasn't trying to troll


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Lol wow I wasn't trying to troll



Then you've truly got shit tastes, son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2016)

martryn said:


> Then you've truly got shit tastes, son.



Well the thread title is top 10 favorite movies....so it's my opinion and it's what I like I mean if you believe I have bad taste then I'm fine with that but I answered the thread's question and gave out my top 10 favorite movies


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 2, 2016)

martryn said:


> If you take a film, and you show a group of 10 random people on the streets, and it's likely none of them thought it was any good, then it's likely not very good.  If the movie can only be enjoyed by artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and critics and those looking at the technical aspects of production, then it fails to pass a certain test.


Popularity doesn't equal quality. That's a flawed concept to begin with. Look at how many completely horrible movies are insanely popular with casual film goers. That's not to say popular films can't also be good, but just because people that aren't seriously into movies as art versus simply entertainment don't appreciate something, that doesn't take away from the quality of the work at all. I don't base what _I _think makes a quality film based on what other people think is a good film. I actually do happen to like Stalker and all of the other movies on my list... hence why I listed them as favorites.

And if you don't take the technical aspects of the production into consideration when judging a film, you're not judging the entire experience in my opinion. To me, the look and sound and editing and production design of a movie is just as important as the acting or story in a lot of ways. The way a film looks and its general atmosphere tells you just as much about the Director's vision for the movie as the story they're telling. But different people have different opinions on that, I suppose.


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Well the thread title is top 10 favorite movies....so it's my opinion and it's what I like I mean if you believe I have bad taste then I'm fine with that but I answered the thread's question and gave out my top 10 favorite movies



Well, sure, but maybe you should defend yourself a little bit.  Some of those choices are way out in left field.  Are you 13 years old?  That would explain a lot.

@Sparrow 
I'm playing devil's advocate, here.  I do like Tarkovsky a lot.  I think Stalker is a great film.  I wouldn't rank it close to top ten, but it's definitely top tier.  8.5 out of 10.  I'm being defensive because Rain provoked me with his comments on Empire Strikes Back.  I get that people might not like Christopher Nolan and Inception, but Empire Strikes Back is not a movie, when purely talking about your FAVORITE films, to scoff at.  It's full of mistakes and plot holes and some mediocre acting at times, but we're talking FAVORITE films, not BEST films.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol dude lone survivor was a very good film and American sniper I'm going based off what I like if you have a problem with the movie's I like I honestly don't care it's my opinion and it's what I like yo and plus everyone has different taste this thread was obviously going to be filled with different movies because everyone has certain genre's they like and movies yo but ehh whatever plus the only movie on there that 13 year Olds would like would be freaks of nature everything else idk....but I can't imagine a 13 year old watching them but yea whatever yo


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2016)

Plus I loved lone survivor and American sniper because they we're based on a true story of Veterans that put their life on the line so that we can sit here and discuss topics in this forum


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Alright, these are my favorite movies in case someone wonders and thinks that I dont like anything. I like good comfy stuff that acknowledges that I have a brain alright?

1. Jurassic Park
2. Rear Window
3. For A Few Dollars More
4. Cronos
5. Ivanhoe 1982
6. Avatar
7. Mad Max:Fury Road
8. The Land Before Time
9. Gladiator
10. Terminator 2


Notable mentions:
End of Evangelion, The Last Unicorn, Alien, Blade Runner, Duel, The Last Crusade, Taxi Driver, Alexander Nevsky, Jaws, Pans Labyrinth, E.T., The Mummie 1 and 2, The Lost World, The Lord of the rings triology, Titanic, Alien 1 and 2, the empire strikes back, Digimon:locomon strikes, batman mask of the phantasm.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2016)

While I definitely don't agree with that list

The thread isn't titled @martryn's best movies ever. So fuck him.


----------



## martryn (Jun 12, 2016)

No, Grape, fuck you.  

I was just pointing out that I was getting shit for movies that enjoy wide critical acclaim, but this other kid posts shit like Project X and no one says a word about that.  Double standard much?


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2016)

I just call it like I see it, twat.

Besides that, if he's a troll, you've made him a successful troll by responding to him.

So good job.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 12, 2016)

Lol I respect your opinion and I honestly wasn't attempting to troll I was just answering honestly


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 25, 2016)

Fight Club, Rumble in the Bronx, Indiana Jones trilogy, Saving Private Ryan, Dawn of the Dead remake, Night of the living Dead remake, Blade Runner, The Truman Show


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 3, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> 1. *Donnie Darko*_(2001)_
> 2. *Psycho*_(1960)_
> 3. *2001: A Space Odyssey*_(1968)_
> 4. *Fight Club*_(1999)_
> ...


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2016)

martryn said:


> Then you've truly got shit tastes, son.



Hard to believe anyone has the capacity to be this much of a fuckboi, even on the internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Jul 4, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Hard to believe anyone has the capacity to be this much of a fuckboi, even on the internet.



I had to look up what this meant, and I don't think you're using it right.  Sorry I facilitated a discussion, dickhole.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2016)

martryn said:


> I had to look up what this meant, and I don't think you're using it right.  Sorry I facilitated a discussion, dickhole.



"B-B-But this guy has shit taste, why is everyone picking on me???"


----------



## martryn (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey, he defended his shitty movie tastes, kinda.  Everyone is entitled to their opinions.  If you go back a few pages, you'll see that I had  to defend my choices first.  Go be a trolling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in the Plaza or wherever you post.  I honestly don't give two shits what you think, Cubey, and even less so about whoever this Grape ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is.  Kinda have to give a shit for it to be considered some form of bullying.

Did you make a top 10 list for this thread, or did you just come in here to derail the conversation?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2016)

What are you guys? twelve?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2016)

1. Dances with Wolves
2. The Shawshank Redemption
3. Leon the Professional
4. The Fellowship of the Ring
5. The Silence of the Lambs
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Apocalypto
8. Black Swan
9. American Beauty
10. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer


----------



## Rustic (Aug 24, 2016)

1. Mongol
2. Princess Mononoke
3. Equilibrium
4. The Matrix
5. It Follows
6. Underworld
7. Braveheart
8. Sleepy Hollow
9. Zoolander
10. DMT: The Spirit Molecule


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 4, 2016)

My 3x3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> As I watch films both new and old-- my favorites change often. This is my list so far:
> 
> Aliens
> Star Wars: A new  hope
> ...



*

Revised list*
No Country for Old Men
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
The Dark Knight 
The Departed
Godfather part II
Matrix
Pulp Fiction 
Rocky 
The Raid: Redemption 
Gangs of New York

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)

Children of Men


----------



## Stringer (Feb 20, 2017)

1. War Witch (2012)
2. A Raisin in the Sun (1961)
3. Life Is Beautiful (1997)
4. The Thing (1982)
5. RoboCop (1987)
6. No Country For Old Men (2007)
7. The Pursuit Of Happiness (2006)
8. The Hunt (2012)
9. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
10. La Haine (1995)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I have spent multiple days thinking about this.  And I just don't think I can put together a current top 10 list.  I like too many movies and I have a hard time separating good movies from other good movies.

There are two movies in my head when I think about top 10.  The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  The Social Network.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd have to agree, the more time passes the harder it gets to make top 10s without instantly having regrets 

on my end tho, there are six mainstays at the moment, while the remaining four would be easily interchangeable


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2017)

I love gangster films

Current 3/10

Departed
Scarface
Donnie brasco (terrific depp film - how has no one heard of this)


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

This took me a while to do, but I think this is accurate.

1. Airplane
2. Good Will Hunting
3. Forrest Gump
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. The Green Mile
6. The Truman Show 
7. Million Dollar Baby
8. Rain Man
9. The Great Outdoors
10. My Dog Skip


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 19, 2017)

1. Lord Of The Rings The Return Of The King
2. Back To The Future
3. Lord Of The Rings The Two Towers
4. Star Wars The Empire Strikes Back
5. Back To The Future III
6. Back To The Future II
7. Star Wars Return Of The Jedi
8. Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2
9. Indiana Jones And The Raiders Of The Lost Ark
10. Lord Of The Rings The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll go with my top 20 since I can't fit them them otherwise 

Also after number 10 the placing is random so don't wonder why I put LOTR at the end 

1. Aliens
2. Starship Troopers
3. Jurassic Park
4. The Matrix
5. Terminator 2
6. Predator
7. The Thing
8. Star Wars (I'm going to consider the original trilogy as a single movie)
9. A Clockwork Orange
10. Men in Black
11. AntZ
12. Mimic
13. The Watchmen
14. Dawn of The Dead (remake)
15. The Cabin in The Woods
16. Blade 2
17. Fido
18. Forrest Gump
19. 28 Days Later
20. The Lord of The Rings


----------



## Kaveh (Dec 27, 2017)

In no particular order

Blade Runner
2001: A Space Odyssey
Lawrence of Arabia
Lost in Translation
Memories of Murder
Fireworks (Hana-bi)
The Thin Red Line
Princess Mononoke
Memento
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## TGM (Dec 29, 2017)

Went ahead and posted my Top 10 Movies of 2017 list on my blog. Give it a read, if you're interested.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2017)

1. Boogie Nights
2. Scream
3. The Incredibles
4. Mad Max: Fury Road
5. Django Unchained
6. Gone Girl
7. Zodiac
8. Inglorious Basterds
9. The Social Network
10. No Country for Old Men

My list as of right now. Always changes but the top two are pretty permanent.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jan 16, 2018)

In no Particular order:

Donnie Darko 
The End of Evangelion
Citizen Kane
Pulp Fiction
Jet Li's Fearless 
The Godfather
Back to the Future
Princess Mononoke 
The Dark Knight
Vertigo
Honorable Mentions:

A Clockwork Orange 
Saving Private Ryan 
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Silence of the Lambs
Inception 
Goodfellas


----------



## Taylor (Jan 19, 2018)

1. Interstellar

The rest in no particular order:
The Dark Knight
Sicario
Blade Runner
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Inception
Arrival
Man of Steel


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2018)

Revised(keep in mind you're dealing with a serious horror fan)

Silence of the lambs 1.
Halloween franchise  (john carpenter) 2.
Hannibal 3.
The american sniper 4.
Lone survivor 5.
Assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford 6.
Friday the 13th 7.
The dark knight rises 8.
New jack city 9.
Scarface 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drsoe08 (Feb 18, 2018)

*My Top 10*


A History of Violence
The Godfather
Rear Window
The Wild Bunch
Goodfellas
No Country for Old Men
Unforgiven
Watchmen
V for Vendetta
The Dark Knight

*Honorable Mentions:*

Pulp Fiction
The Usual Suspects
Law Abiding Citizen
King of New York
American Gangster
Road to Perdition
Donnie Brasco
Eastern Promises
Basic
Tropa de Elite


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Mar 23, 2018)

1 Lalaland
2 Karate kid 3 and 1
3 Back to the future 3 2 1
4 A good as it gets
5 Kramer vs Kramer
6 Match point
7 breakfast club
8 A perect murder
9 lock up
10 over the top


----------



## LadyAmaltheaMoon (Jul 23, 2018)

1. Labyrinth
2. Howl's Moving Castle
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows one and two
5. Fantastic Beast
6. Beauty and the Beast (live action)
7. Coco
8. The Book of Life
9. Hellraiser and Nightbreed (tie)
10. Crimson Peak


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 24, 2018)

The Godfather / The Godfather: Part II
Taxi Driver
Blade Runner 2049
Harakiri
Andrei Rublev
No Country for Old Men
Blade Runner
Dalkomhan insaeng [A Bittersweet Life]
Shichinin no Samurai [Seven Samurai]
Ningen no joken [The Human Condition]
Stalker
Drive
L' armée des ombres [Army of Shadows]
Zerkalo [Mirror]
Raging Bull
Sanma no aji [An Autumn Afternoon]
Tengoku to Jigoku [High and Low]
C'era una volta in America [Once Upon a Time in America]
A History of Violence
Sarinui chueok [Memories of Murder]
Tokyo monogatari [Tokyo Story]
The King of Comedy
Le cercle rouge [The Red Circle]
Akahige [Red Beard]
Tanin no kao [The Face of Another]
Ging chaat goo si [Police Story]
John Wick / John Wick: Chapter 2 / John Wick: Chapter 3: Parabellum
Jagten [The Hunt]
Heat
Werckmeister harmoniak [Werckmeister Harmonies]
Ladri di biciclette [Bicycle Thieves]
Sang sattawat [Syndromes and a Century]
Det sjunde inseglet [The Seventh Seal]
Das Leben der Anderen [The Lives of Others]
Mandariinid [Tangerines]
Tie Xi Qu: West of the Tracks
Umberto D.
Mean Streets
The Conversation
On the Waterfront
Nema-ye Nazdik [Close-Up]
Bei qing cheng shi [A City of Sadness]
Uzak [Distant]
Nightcrawler
Ikiru
A torinói ló [The Turin Horse]
La battaglia di Algeri [The Battle of Algiers]
Touch of Evil
Jodaeiye Nader az Simin [A Separation]
Smultronstallet [Wild Strawberries]
Ta'm e Guilass [Taste of Cherry]
Un Prophete [A Prophet]
La dolce vita
Il grande silenzio [The Great Silence]
Tokyo boshoku [Tokyo Twilight]
Dekalog
Ran
Pusher / Pusher II / Pusher 3
Citizen Kane
Fitzcarraldo
Yi Yi
Blue Valentine
Rush Hour / Rush Hour 2
Aruitemo aruitemo [Still Walking]
Biutiful
Journal d'un curé de campagne [Diary of a Country Priest]
Jodorowsky's Dune
---
Akira
Kurenai no Buta [Porco Rosso]
Ghost in the Shell (1995)
Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi [Spirited Away]
It's Such a Beautiful Day
Lupin III: Cagliostro no Shiro [Lupin III: The Castle of Cagliostro]


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2018)

squeezing out some flicks felt like torture, I feel like making a top 20 thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2018)

Stringer said:


> squeezing out some flicks felt like torture, I feel like making a top 20 thread



Definitely annoying narrowing it down, and you included animated ones too, which makes the exercise more difficult.

The Hunt made my favourites too, although I wasn't able to get it to 10 like you did.

Nice list from the ones I've seen, haven't caught #3, #5, or #8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Definitely annoying narrowing it down, and you included animated ones too, which makes the exercise more difficult.
> 
> The Hunt made my favourites too, although I wasn't able to get it to 10 like you did.
> 
> Nice list from the ones I've seen, haven't caught #3, #5, or #8.


the social commentary in The Hunt was so good, I reviewed that a couple of years ago

*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Hunt [2013]*


About time I saw a Mads Mikkelsen movie, the work he's been doing on Hannibal makes him one of my favorite actors to watch right now. This man has incredible range, something he further proved in this movie. So this is a Danish film that features a school teacher _(played by Mads)_ who's trying to rebuild his life after going through a diificult divorce that cost him the custody of his son. The movie does an amazing job in making you like and root for the well-being of its main character, which is clever because thanks to that it effortlessly manages to make you feel powerless and go through an array of emotions when you start seeing his world crumble around him — right as he's about to get some form of happiness. At times the injustice the character went through made you wish Mikkelsen would bring out his inner Hannibal Lecter and cut some people up for dinner. But alas.

Loved the last shot of the film, too. Sank in the reminder that the stain on your name can never really removed when your word is faced against that of a child in spite of proving your innocence. *Score: 10/10*



btw I liked seeing *A History of Violance* up in your list, frankly it's a movie that people don't bring up enough... it's one of the better comic book adaptations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2018)

Stringer said:


> the social commentary in The Hunt really hit home, I reviewed it a couple of years ago
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Definitely agree there, as someone who has been active in tutoring over the years. In addition to the commentary it makes on society, relationships, reputations, and humans in general. Hannibal is one of my favourite series of all-time, and Mikkelsen is probably my favourite actor of the 21st century. That and the Hunt are definitely peak Mikkelsen, imo (though he has been involved with a few other solid works). The church scene is one of the best scenes I have seen in a movie.

A History of Violence is by far my favourite comic book related movie. I don't think I would have any other one in the running for my all-time favourites. I liked it a lot when I saw it in theatres because of how raw it was (still do, along with how the primal aspects of human nature was conveyed), but I was way too young to appreciate the character development of Stall/Cusack, and the various themes throughout.


----------



## TGM (Dec 29, 2018)

My Top 4 Movies of 2018:


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2018)

martryn said:


> My list has changed over the last two years, so I'll repost a list.
> 
> 1. Empire Strikes Back, obviously.  Best Star Wars film of all time is also the greatest film ever made.
> 
> ...



Some changes in the last 2 years.  

1.  Empire Strikes Back, still.  Even more so after the shitty sequels. 
2.  Amadeus.  I love this movie more.
3.  Fellowship of the Ring, which is still amazing.
4.  Inception.
5.  Alien
6.  Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
7.  Leon (The Professional)
8.  The Great Escape
9.  Let the Right One In
10.  Princess Mononoke

I will make fun of your choices later.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2018)

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Dances with Wolves
3. Fellowship of the Ring
4. The Silence of the Lamb
5. Gravity
6. Leon
7. Toy Story 
8. Eat Drink Man Woman
9. Blade Runner 2049
10. The Lobster


----------



## Shin Uchiha (Jan 13, 2019)

Those that currently come to mind. I've tried to incorporate choices from different movie genres... 
*In no particular order:*
- The Game (1997)
- Equilibrium  (2002)
- Wall-E (2008)
- Meet Joe Black (1998)
- 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
- The Shining (1980)
- Groundhog Day (1993)
- Gladiator  (2000)
- A Beautiful Mind (2001)
- Ong-Bak: Muay Thai Warrior (2003)


----------



## martryn (Jan 14, 2019)

Yasha said:


> 1. Shawshank Redemption
> 2. Dances with Wolves
> 3. Fellowship of the Ring
> 4. The Silence of the Lamb
> ...



Kevin Costner is underrated as both an actor and a director.  

A solid list, as expected, though I have not heard of Eat Drink Man Woman, and I haven't seen the new Blade Runner or The Lobster.  The Lobster is on my Netflix cue, though, so I will get around to it eventually. 



Shin Uchiha said:


> Those that currently come to mind. I've tried to incorporate choices from different movie genres...
> *In no particular order:*
> - The Game (1997)
> - Equilibrium  (2002)
> ...



The only two films here I would be hesitant to include on a greatest of list are Wall-E (which I hate as an attack on humanity and a thinly veiled attempt at shaming adults in a movie for kids) and Meet Joe Black (which is a fine movie, but there are so many, much better, Brad Pitt films that it's an affront to include one of his weakest).


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2019)

martryn said:


> Kevin Costner is underrated as both an actor and a director.
> 
> A solid list, as expected, though I have not heard of Eat Drink Man Woman, and I haven't seen the new Blade Runner or The Lobster.  The Lobster is on my Netflix cue, though, so I will get around to it eventually.



Eat Drink Man Woman is one of Ang Lee's earliest films. Another one is The Wedding Banquet. Both are in Mandarin and better than his Hollywood films, in my opinion.

The Lobster is a cute, quirky satire. Its director, Yorgos Lanthimos has a lot of potential and I can't wait to see his latest work, The Favourite, of which I have heard nothing but praise.


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2019)

Not a fan of Ang Lee, but some of his films are ok.  I will have to check it out.


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 19, 2019)

25 instead of 10 because I was born a thug


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> 25 instead of 10 because I was born a thug



What an eclectic collection of films.  You do the "thug" thing with Godfather and Scarface, but then the anime nerd thing with Chinesey movies. But then you have art films like Brazil and Paris, Texas and Drive.  I can't even fault you for putting Warrior so high on your list given the strength of the rest of it.  Well-done, new member.


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 19, 2019)

martryn said:


> What an eclectic collection of films.  You do the "thug" thing with Godfather and Scarface, but then the anime nerd thing with Chinesey movies. But then you have art films like Brazil and Paris, Texas and Drive.  I can't even fault you for putting Warrior so high on your list given the strength of the rest of it.  Well-done, new member.



Thank you! I love Asian cinema but they have little to do with anime. They're more about historical setpieces. The Hidden Fortress is another case. It actually served as inspiration for Star Wars. In The Mood for Love is very poetic, philosophical and heavily relies on signature style cinematography.

Warrior (and some others movies on my list) are certainly flawed but the acting by Tom Hardy and Nick Nolte were so damn good. I can't describe my taste. It's all over the place. There just needs to be that click. I just like when I feel like the director went all out to make exactly what he had in mind.

What's your top 10?


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> What's your top 10?



From page 10.  They change on a regular basis, but the meat of it stays the same.



martryn said:


> 1. Empire Strikes Back, still. Even more so after the shitty sequels.
> 2. Amadeus. I love this movie more.
> 3. Fellowship of the Ring, which is still amazing.
> 4. Inception.
> ...


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> 25 instead of 10 because I was born a thug


Y Army of Darkness over Evil Dead 2?


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 19, 2019)

No particular order as it could change based on mood or the like, but I'm always up to rewatch these movies

Devil's Rejects
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Mad Max: Fury Road
Fistful of Dollars
Bloodsport
The Guest
Fired Up
Memento
Oldboy (Korean)
Into the Wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 19, 2019)

Luck said:


> Y Army of Darkness over Evil Dead 2?



Absolutely! All three movies are different and despite liking them all, Army of Darkness takes the throne. They went over the top but the corny one-liners are stuck in my mind. _"All right, you primitive screwheads, listen up. See this? This...is my boomstick!". _They did great in Evil Dead 2, but I feel they've captured and developed Bruce Campbell's  iconic role as Ash perfectly in that movie. Just finished Ash vs The Evil Dead recently as well. How'd you rank them?



martryn said:


> From page 10.  They change on a regular basis, but the meat of it stays the same.


 Oh, I love your selection! I was actually tempted to watch Léon the Professional today. Huge fan of Portman over here. The only movie I own but couldn't get into from your list is Amadeus. It has to be the mood I was in because I can't think for any major reason to dislike it.


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> Absolutely! All three movies are different and despite liking them all, Army of Darkness takes the throne. They went over the top but the corny one-liners are stuck in my mind. _"All right, you primitive screwheads, listen up. See this? This...is my boomstick!". _How'd you rank them?


2>AoD>1

2, I felt, had the best mix of horror comedy. AoD is more on the comedy side and the studio meddling really hurt the films over all potential. 1 still remains a horror classic that very few horror movies today r willing to do wut it did, despite this, I think the remake is more entertaining.


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 19, 2019)

Luck said:


> 2>AoD>1
> 
> 2, I felt, had the best mix of horror comedy. AoD is more on the comedy side and the studio meddling really hurt the films over all potential. 1 still remains a horror classic that very few horror movies today r willing to do wut it did, despite this, I think the remake is more entertaining.



I agree with what you said. I'm very OCD about Army of Darkness not being able to be named Evil Dead 3. Unpopular opinion: I also loved the f' out of the remake. Come to think of it, I liked everything to do with the franchise.


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> I'm very OCD about Army of Darkness not being able to be named Evil Dead 3.


Do u know Raimi was considering Medievil Dead for the name?


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> Oh, I love your selection! I was actually tempted to watch Léon the Professional today. Huge fan of Portman over here.



I fell in love with Natalie Portman when I was about 14 years old, the year I first watched Leon.  My opinion of her has slowly changed as she's become more political, but I was well aware of her body of work pre-Star Wars.



Mr Akatsuki said:


> The only movie I own but couldn't get into from your list is Amadeus. It has to be the mood I was in because I can't think for any major reason to dislike it.



Amadeus firmly places Milos Forman in my list of top 5 favorite directors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2019)

People made pedo jokes when I said Leon's Natalie is Prime Natalie. But it is.


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2019)

Leon and Beautiful Girls, yeah.  She's had a few other moments of note.  I liked Garden State and Closer.  Black Swan, obviously, despite being the movie that got her married.  Annihilation was super creepy.  Honestly, it all goes back to Leon, though. 

My favorite actress is probably just Marion Cotillard.  Just based on her roles and ability.  I actually do NOT find her very attractive at all.

My favorite actor, since we're on the subject, is likely John Rhys-Davies, for a whole slew of reasons stemming from Indiana Jones and Sliders in my childhood, to Gimli and his voice acting.  And, obviously, in case I needed to mention it, I actually do NOT find him very attractive at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2019)

I like her a lot in Closer, too. That first encounter with Jude Law, with Blower's Daughter as BGM, was perfect.


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2019)

Damien Rice was great.  That song introduced me to Lisa Hannigan, who I've actually come to enjoy even more.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

This was an hard list to decide on.

10. Boyz N The Hood
9. Akira
8. American Pie
7. Friday
6. Scream
5. Karate Kid
4. Bloodsport
3. New Jack City
2. The Fast and Furious
1. Big Trouble In Little China

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snowless (Mar 5, 2019)

1. Her



2. Loving Vincent



3. Godzilla (1954) (Japanese Language Version)



4. Lord of the Rings (all of them; I don't care if it's cheating)



5. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World



6. Slumdog Millionaire



7. City of God



8. Spaceballs



9. The Great Gatsby



10. What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## martryn (Mar 5, 2019)

Her, a film about a Beta loser getting his heart handed to him by a robot.  It says a lot about a person if that film lists as one of their favorites.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 5, 2019)

Not sure if you're being serious or fucking with me, but I really like the use of color to set the mood in the film, the realistic portrayal of relationships (good and bad), and how it sort of compares and contrasts his relationship with Samantha to ones between people. It presents a unique look at the future that's different from most Sci-fi and makes you think about what it's showing you, about the fundamental nature of relationships. He finds human contact with someone who isn't a human in an isolated world where he had trouble finding it anywhere else. It challenges your preconceptions, ethical and otherwise.
Plus, it's got Chris Pratt.

I also forgot Get Out. I like that movie a lot; I'd probably have stuck it in my top 10 if I remembered.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2019)

@Snowless Interesting selections. That last poster made me smile. I gotta check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Mar 6, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Not sure if you're being serious or fucking with me, but I really like the use of color to set the mood in the film, the realistic portrayal of relationships (good and bad), and how it sort of compares and contrasts his relationship with Samantha to ones between people. It presents a unique look at the future that's different from most Sci-fi and makes you think about what it's showing you, about the fundamental nature of relationships. He finds human contact with someone who isn't a human in an isolated world where he had trouble finding it anywhere else. It challenges your preconceptions, ethical and otherwise.
> Plus, it's got Chris Pratt.



A good defense of the film.  I liked it too, don't get me wrong.  8.4/10.  Solid B.  It's good for the reasons that you listed, but I can't get over the cringe-worthiness of the movie.  It embarrasses me thinking about it.  It's not as good, I think, as Adaptation, which wasn't good because of Spike Jonze as much as Charlie Kaufman. 

Still, any movie where we have AI's finding and/or inventing porn for you because of a desire to "satisfy" it's "master" seems solid.  Ex Machina does this better, though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't know about top 10, but my top 5 these days is looking like:


_Love Exposure_
_Once Upon a Time in the West_
_The Apartment_
_Adaptation_
_The Lives of Others_


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2019)

Stunna said:


> Don't know about top 10, but my top 5 these days is looking like:
> 
> 
> _Love Exposure_
> ...


 Love Exposure is your all time favourite? Interesting.


----------



## Six Samurai (Apr 6, 2019)

My top 10 favorite movies ever:

1. The Matrix
2. The Dark Knight
3. Titanic
4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
5. Interstellar
6. Back to the Future
7. Enter the Dragon
8. Fast Five/Furious 7
9. Alien
10. Jaws


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 23, 2019)

I think ghost in the shell is the best out of those 10


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 23, 2019)

My top ten movies are
Spider man 1
Spider man 2
Spider man 3 
Expelled
paranormal activity
The boy
He's out there
Amazing spider man 1
Amazing spider man 2 
and last but not least the best ever harry potter and the philosopher stone


----------



## Gadaffi (Sep 4, 2019)

No secial order

Kill bill, wild stories, amelie, la cara oculta, persepolis, fight club, oldboy, a flew over cuckoo's nest, confessions, bend it like Beckham, american history x, some like it hot

I stopped being into movies years ago, but by then ive seen most classics, so hopefully i get back into it and upgrade this list


----------



## OVER 9000 (Sep 11, 2019)

God of gamblers
Infernal affairs
Avatar
Captain america :winter soldier
REC
Well, top 5 I guess with different genres.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 18, 2019)

inception
the dark knight
willy Wonka and the chocolate factory
rocky
warrior
the prestige
shutter island
logan
Captain America civil war
infinity war

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

FC Barcelona said:


> My top ten movies are
> Spider man 1
> Spider man 2
> Spider man 3
> ...


Yikes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2019)

Not in Order and prolly changed overtime
into spiderverse
Fury Road
waterworld
Sleepyhollow 
Wintersoldier
Thor Ragnarock
Dr Strange
Dark Knight
Shawshank redemption
All Hayao's classics


----------



## TheMika90 (Oct 10, 2019)

My Top 10
1. The Godfather
2. Goodfellas
3. Taxi Driver
4. The King of Comedy
5. Raging Bull
6. The Departed
7. The Wolf of Wall Street
8. Cape Fear
9. The Usual Suspects
10. The Master

Honorable Mentions
- Pulp Fiction
- Django Unchained
- Inglourious Basterds
- Se7en
- The Silence of the Lambs
- Joker


----------



## Djomla (Oct 20, 2020)

It is wicked hard to pick only 10. In no order.

Godfather
Empire Strikes Back
Princess Bride
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Guardians of the Galaxy
Treasure Planet
Matrix
Terminator 2
Snatch
Django Unchained


----------



## martryn (Oct 20, 2020)

martryn said:


> Some changes in the last 2 years.
> 
> 1.  Empire Strikes Back, still.  Even more so after the shitty sequels.
> 2.  Amadeus.  I love this movie more.
> ...



It's been another two years, and my list has subtly changed again. 

1.  Empire Strikes Back
Though, these days, my love for all things Star Wars is waning.  Disney both feeds me great things (like the Mandalorian and Clone Wars) and then destroys my childhood (The Last Jedi or that stupid Rebellion series).

2.  Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Hard to hate this film, though I still have issues with that Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head number.  

3.  Amadeus
I recently read the play.  I would have loved to act this one out.

4.  Fellowship of the Ring 
Over time, I have decided this film is superior to Return of the King, as parts of RotK really bother me (Legolas things and Aragorn things and a bit of the portrayal of Gandalf)

5.  Inception
Christopher Nolan at the top of his game.

6.  Alien
Still the greatest horror movie of all time.

7.  Return of the Jedi
Gotta appreciate the good Star Wars now that there is so much shit.

8.  Pulp Fiction
Tarantino at the top of his game.

9.  12 Monkeys
Terry Gilliam at the top of his game.

10.  Back to the Future
The most classic of classic time travel films.  It has well-weathered the test of time, and becomes more of a classic as the years go by.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 2, 2020)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
Star Wars: A New Hope
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
Promare
Mad Max: Fury Road
Aliens
In the Mouth of Madness

Honourable mentions are the Indiana Jones trilogy, Alien & The Thing


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2020)

I have been thinking a lot about Blade Runner 2049. It's so damn great. @martryn


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2020)

I will have to watch it one day.  I want to, but I'm not going out of my way to do it.  I rarely go out of my way to do anything anymore.  

I did watch The Irishman last night.  Damn solid.  It honestly needed to be 3.5 hours long.  Any shorter and the movie would have been far less effective.


----------



## Yujiro IronFist (Jan 30, 2021)

The Hateful Eight
Thor Ragnarok
The Avengers
Predator
300
Troy 2002 I believe for the year it came out
Friday the 13th
Halloween series
Hell movie from Bleach series
Boruto the last


----------



## BushidoBrown (Feb 28, 2021)

In no order

1.Friday (favorite)
2. The Lion King
3. Aladdin
4. Forrest Gump
5. The Patriot
6. Man on Fire
7. Ninja Scroll
8. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
9. Apocalypto
10. The Help


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2021)

I probably posted in here before. 

1. Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
2. Get Out 
3. Back to the Future
4. This is the End 
5. Winter Soldier
6. John Wick 
7. Fast Five 
8. Aladdin 
9. Eternal Sunshine
10. The Martian

It gets hard for me after like number 4.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 23, 2021)

Too hard to just choose 10. Cheated a bit and made 2 lists
- before year 2000
- after year 2000

Y2K en beyond, no specific order
- Gladiator
- Inglorious Basterds
- The Dark Knight
- Superbad
- Mad Max: Fury Road
- Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
- Inception
- The Wolf of Wall Street
- Casino Royale
- Get Out

BY2K
- The Matrix
- Forrest Gump
- Terminator 2
- Rocky IV
- Pulp Fiction
- The Godfather
- The Truman Show
- Die Hard
- The Karate Kid
- Goldeneye

Honorable mention: Infinity War, Winter Soldier, The Prestige, John Wick. I can see these easily slippin in my favourites list over time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jun 13, 2021)

I don't see any actual movies , aside from anime movies

*1.* Princess Mononoke
*2. *Ninja Scroll
*3.* Sword of Stranger
*4. *Bleach Memories of Nobody
*5. *A wind Named Amnesia
*6. *Naruto the last
*7. *10.000 years after
*8.* Hunter x Hunter Phantom Rouge
*9. *Hokuto no Ken movie
*10. *Kizumonogatari


----------



## Djomla (Jun 22, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I don't see any actual movies , aside from anime movies



That is a big fat lie, son.


----------

